# Live bait in the surf?



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

So this is something I have never tried with any amount of success. I keep meaning to give it another attempt but wanted to get some insight first. Do any of you run live bait (whiting, pin fish, mullet) out in the surf and if so, how do you rig? Are you using a three way swivel, sinker on bottom fish swimming circles? Or do you hook in the back and free line it? Planning on getting out multiple times with my next week off so any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes to all the above and I think most do. I normally fish the first gut with dead shrimp or mullet to catch small whiting or other bait fish then put them on the long rods to let them swim where the big fish are. Search sharkchums rigs but keeping it simple is the key.


AFORWW said:


> So this is something I have never tried with any amount of success. I keep meaning to give it another attempt but wanted to get some insight first. Do any of you run live bait (whiting, pin fish, mullet) out in the surf and if so, how do you rig? Are you using a three way swivel, sinker on bottom fish swimming circles? Or do you hook in the back and free line it? Planning on getting out multiple times with my next week off so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

ChasingReds said:


> Yes to all the above and I think most do. I normally fish the first gut with dead shrimp or mullet to catch small whiting or other bait fish then put them on the long rods to let them swim where the big fish are. Search sharkchums rigs but keeping it simple is the key.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I found his chatter/spaghetti beads rig. I like it. Now, I just gotta find a source for the weights here in Corpus.

Thanks for pointing me in the direction. That lead me to a few other set-ups I've never seen. Time to go tie some rigs!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKrane (Apr 4, 2017)

AFORWW said:


> I found his chatter/spaghetti beads rig. I like it. Now, I just gotta find a source for the weights here in Corpus.
> 
> Thanks for pointing me in the direction. That lead me to a few other set-ups I've never seen. Time to go tie some rigs!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I get all of my weights off of ebay. Saves a lot of money and there are quite a few different types of weights available. For holding power in the rougher surf I prefer the sputniks.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

GKrane said:


> I get all of my weights off of ebay. Saves a lot of money and there are quite a few different types of weights available. For holding power in the rougher surf I prefer the sputniks.


Chatter weights not the lead sinkers. But yeah, I like sputniks.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i use live when ever possible. basically a fish finder style rig(aka carolina rig), but instead of an egg or bullet sinker i put a spider weight. the leader is about 2' long. a 12/0 or 16/0 circle hook through the back.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Skavatar said:


> i use live when ever possible. basically a fish finder style rig(aka carolina rig), but instead of an egg or bullet sinker i put a spider weight. the leader is about 2' long. a 12/0 or 16/0 circle hook through the back.


I'll give that a go too. I have never tried live bait on a fish finder rig.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2cScott (May 7, 2018)

As stated above live bait is awesome in the surf. It depends what your target fish.
Finger mullet or other smaller bait in the surf for reds, specs, and a whole lot more. Bigger baits like big mullet(1 foot or bigger) past the third sand bar on the bottom for shark. Medium size baits(5 to 8 inches) on the second sandbar for stingray.
If your after eating size then try floating live bait under a bobber in the surf. It helps keep the bait away from crabs and also keeps it moving. Waves moving the bobber up, down, and side to side make a good presentation.


----------

